
RIM unveils BlackBerry OS 6 with iPhone-like multitouch - newsit
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/04/27/rim_unveils_blackberry_os_6_with_iphone_like_multitouch.html
======
GrandMasterBirt
Worst. Demo. Ever.

Seriously, its nice that people have touch screens, but I really REALLY think
that video was horrific.

